

Search Competition Among Travel Sites - pskomoroch
http://www.juiceanalytics.com/writing/search-competition-travel-sites/
We launched our new Django webapp this week at http://www.concentrateme.com (with a free version if your site has google analytics). One of the features involves pattern mining within search query data which allows you to perform some interesting competitive analysis.  The post goes through a basic case study for a few Travel websites which HN people trying to find a niche might find interesting.
======
pskomoroch
We launched our new Django webapp this week at <http://www.concentrateme.com>
(with a free version if your site has google analytics). One of the features
involves pattern mining within search query data which allows you to perform
some interesting competitive analysis. The post goes through a basic case
study for a few Travel websites which HN people trying to find a niche might
find interesting.

